# Should I supplement with wet food?



## Belmont (Sep 26, 2012)

This is Odin at 11 Months. (Took picture few minutes ago)

9 Months on Blue Buffalo Life Protection Chicken and Brown Rice LBP.

2 Months on Wilderness LBP (New Product)

And one week on Nature Domain Salmon (All Life Stage Formula), and I'm thinking of switching him back to Wilderness because he's not eating much although his stools are fine.

I've always fed the bag's recommended food for his weight and age, but I'm not sure if I did this right anymore. At the park today, I've been told that he looks rather thin by a few people.

One thing I never considered was to mix canned food with his dry food to see if that could increase his appetite and fill him in a bit.

Also, if I do supplement his dry food with a high quality wet food (Wellness Core for example), is it worth it for me to switch him back to Blue or would it be overkill and unnecessary?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Oberan's Dad (Feb 20, 2013)

Im no expert by any means but he looks fine to me. Ive had about ten dogs in my lifetime. Ribs aren't obviously showing, coat looks shiny, and size looks proportional to bone structure. Some dogs are late bloomers and some just don't get that big. My boy is 79 lbs at seven months and feed him royal canin GSD puppy. The brand gets poo poo'd regularly around here but it seems to get the job done. Vet couldn't be happier with his size and weight. Dad is over 100lbs so he's naturally going to be big. 

People here tend to nit pick what we feed them but the healthiest dog I had was as a kid and we fed him chuck wagon or some crap brand like it. He was a golden retriever, never went to the vet for anything but vaccinations, and lived 15 years. Pet owners try too hard to control things we can't change as far as health and such. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Looks great to me. Sadly so few people tend to know what a HEALTHY dog looks like. Also keep in mind german Shepherd pups dont really fill out until 3 yrs of age.

Berlin at 5.5 months, I consider him perfect

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RiverDan (Mar 22, 2013)

Your dog looks great.
I agree with the above post. Most people don't know what a fit/lean GSD looks like.


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

I think he looks perfect. You should feel , but not see his ribs I believe? Mine always stayed lean like that until after 2 years old. He is gorgeous. 

We feed BB Wilderness but are switching to TOTW to see if we get firmer stools. 

While we choose to buy quality food , I agree with what the previous poster said. I have had some healthy long lived dogs throughout my childhood and younger year. My GSDs in the 70's and early 80s got Gravy Train , and whatever food the kids dropped on the floor lol . Healthy , did CGC with them , they lived to 13 and 14 1/2 . 

Now that I know better , I am all for higher quality food..but sometimes when I start agonizing too much( like with this recent switch) I remember Pax and Bear who were the best dogs , uber healthy , even without the added benefit of high quality food.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

nice looking dog. how much are you feeding him? he looks tall
and healthy to me. looking at the pic i wouldn't be worried about
his weight.

i add a lot of things to my dog's kibble. i do it so he's not eating
the samething all of the time.


----------



## Belmont (Sep 26, 2012)

I think I made my decision.

I'm mixing the remaining Kirkland with a high quality wet food to not waste it, and I'm going to Wilderness Salmon when this is finished.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Belmont (Sep 26, 2012)

I gave in and switched him back to Blue. He just didn't want to eat.

Here are new photos of him as he's about to turn a year old in two weeks.

I kind of miss my little land shark now. Puppy hood is just about over. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## vprasad (May 17, 2013)

He looks great to me!


----------



## rena (Nov 19, 2005)

I give mine blue as well and always thrown in some wet, stuff I was recomended to get which is pretty much all meat based, as a mix in the food. I also give her human food and did that to my other dog and they filled out great. Its a to each there own thing here I think. As long as your dogs healthy.


----------

